# MS office 2007 bad image error



## cjmvader (Oct 18, 2009)

I am completely computer illiterate please help!

When I try to access anything or open my MS office excel, word, powerpoint,etc I get this error message

application or DLL C:\program files\microsoft office\office 12\oart.dll is not a valid windows image please check this against your installation diskette

I have had the program for 5 months and never had this problem before. What do you suggest?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Click start run now type appwiz.cpl and then click O.K. scroll down the list of programs till you get to Microsoft Office 2007 then select remove now you have the option to repair or remove you should select repair.


----------



## cjmvader (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you! I followed your instructions and it is now working.

Also thank you for the VERY quick response!


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

np glad to be of assistance you can close this thread by using the thread tools feature at the top of the page and selecting mark this thread as solved.


----------

